

Hyperloop: Next-gen Javascript to native code compiler - dottrap
http://ceogeek.tumblr.com/post/64080615800/introducing-hyperloop

======
ac2u
The naming of this could have a negative effect on it's discover-ability,
given how popular the physical hyperloop concept (by Elon Musk) can be on HN.

